# Top 10 magic photo software i like for Mac



## amanda110 (Nov 18, 2009)

1. Photoshop
Professional photo editing software.

2. iPhoto
Organize your photos. Crop, retouch, and remove red-eye.




3. iCollage for Mac 
A fun photo software. with 200 free templates to make card, calendar, wallpaper, scrapbook, etc.

4. PhotoStudio
A simple photo editor with dated effects.

5. PicasaHelp you organize, edit, and share your photos. It's free, and easy to use.





6. ACDSee Photo Editor 
Strike a balance between editing, graphics and projects to showcase your photos.

7. Print Creations
AN easy-to-use program with very simple tools and limited capability to customize elements.

8. Flash wallpaper maker
A strong tool which let you make and publish your own wallpaper with favorite flash. 

9. MemoryMixer
Customize practically anything from fonts to shapes to photos to backgrounds and elements.

10. iMageFit
Resize photos, batch transition and create wallpaper to fit mobile phones.

*Tell us your favourite top 10 photo software.*


----------



## maccolar (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. iPhoto is my favorite photo editing software, and this iMovie is my favorite video editing software, here is a step by step guide about how to use iMovie to make and edit video.


----------



## Double H (Jan 15, 2010)

Not sure if this OP is spam, but...iPhoto?!?! There are FAR better programs than iPhoto. I am a diehard Mac user, so I am not bashing Apple, but iPhoto SUCKS! It buries your images knee-deep in directories.

If you want REAL useability, Lightroom is the way to go. I suppose Bridge would also be a much better app for organizing, however I am totally happy with Lightroom, and only use Photoshop for detailed re-touching. If you shoot correctly the first time, LR is just about all you will need if you do a high volume of shooting.


----------



## patrickt (Jan 15, 2010)

I realize the options are limited but I agree that listing the top ten and not listing Lightroom is bizarre.


----------



## [Dillz] (Jan 15, 2010)

ewww iphoto. Light room or aperture is way better!


----------



## amanda110 (Jan 17, 2010)

i just list some softwares i like, you can list others your loves
these softwares are all easy for me to use, i think some professinal photo editor is very hard.


----------



## chrisOelder (Jan 18, 2010)

Photoshop...... by far the best of all time! Its a quick, fast moving program, with a low lag. Aperture can sometimes freeze and crash. I think Picasa is an excellent free program!


----------

